# My tank



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is a shot of my rimless starfire tank. I just did a water change befre I took the pic so ignor the floaties


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

very nice. is the tank from AI?



snaggle said:


> Here is a shot of my rimless starfire tank. I just did a water change befre I took the pic so ignor the floaties


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, yes it is from AI.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Your DWs seem to be releasing tannins, your water look yellow. Other than that look great...


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a lot of Indian almond leafs in the tank right now. it has cleared up since I took the last pic.


----------

